# Bronze bracelet for bronze watch?



## ColinM (May 5, 2012)

Anyone have any luck finding a decent bronze or bronze/brushed steel combo bracelet for their bronze watches?

I have a glycine combat incoming that has the regular strap and I’d love to swap a nice metal bracelet on. Just not having much luck other than random Etsy listings for bronze bracelets, or even something that’s a mixture of brushed steel and bronze?


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Strapcode.com?


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Has the back.of your watch got a bronze back or a steel back? I thought they used steel so you don't get a green wrist. I thought there was the same issue with bronze bracelets. I think zelos did one, but it might have been a s/s back as well.


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

bth1234 said:


> Has the back.of your watch got a bronze back or a steel back? I thought they used steel so you don't get a green wrist. I thought there was the same issue with bronze bracelets. I think zelos did one, but it might have been a s/s back as well.


Yes, indeed.
They sell a bronze bracelet with SS backing, 20mm. However, I believe they get picky when shipping, since they advertise it as only fitting their Swordfish 40 model. You can also find them on ebay 
Pretty sure you are looking for a 22mm flat end bracelet, so that one is out of the question.

You might want to try Aliexpress, I think I recall seeing a bronze bracelet in there once.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Zelos does have a straight end link one too which would be more universal. Comes in 20 and 22 mm versions.








Bronze Bracelet 20mm


20mm with Straight Endlink - Do note that there will be a gap at the endlinks CUSN8 Bronze bracelet with layered construction. Outer links and clasp made of CUSN8 which will patina with your bronze watch. Inner links are made from 316L SS to prevent turning your wrist green when coming into...




zeloswatches.com


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks @Glencoe 

I wonder if this would work for my Ombre V1 Bronzo


----------



## ColinM (May 5, 2012)

@Glencoe thank you! I ordered the 22mm one from Zelos. Currently I have a Milanese style bronze I found in etsy but it’s cheap and not the greatest.


----------

